
How the “I cut, you choose” method of redistricting could fix a broken system - 0xCMP
https://slate.com/news-and-politics/2018/02/how-the-i-cut-you-choose-method-of-redistricting-could-fix-a-broken-system.html
======
eesmith
While it might improve the system, one of the things I think is broken is the
lack of real political party diversity. People can feel like they must choose
between Scylla and Charybdis.

At rare times we have successful third party representation in government.
Take John Eder as an example. He was the in the Maine House of
Representatives, and a member of the Green Party.

As
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Eder#Redistricting_and_se...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Eder#Redistricting_and_service_in_the_House)
points out:

> In 2003 Eder was voted Portland's Best Politician in a readers poll
> conducted by that city's alternative weekly newspaper, the Portland Phoenix,
> just as redistricting in Maine was threatening to unseat Eder by separating
> him from his base of support in Portland's West End. The redistricting was
> seen by many as a deliberate effort by legislative Democrats to oust Eder.

This proposed redistricting fix would not prevent similar politically
motivated efforts.

